# Dauphin Island Pier



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Any of you guys ever fish the dauphin island pier in the past?? I sure do miss catching those monster trout at night under the lights.. was one of the best kept secrets on the gulf coast.. It was never too crowded, I miss the hell outta that pier!!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I grew up fishing it, many years I wish they would extend it back out in the gulf :thumbup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

or re build it on the west end down by katrina cut... that would be a heck of a place!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

The city wants to build a new one but its the home owners keeping it from happening


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderpounder28 said:


> The city wants to build a new one but its the home owners keeping it from happening


If they put it down by the cut it would ruin my trout spot! Anywhere else is fine with me haha.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If they put it down by the cut it would ruin my trout spot! Anywhere else is fine with me haha.


 a pier with those big lights on the water would draw more big specs than you could ever imagine!!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

don't worry - in another century or so there will be water back underneath the boardwalk that used to be our pier. sand island migrates back and forth between the light house and dauphin island. i don't remember how often but it's hundreds of years, not decades. maybe your great great great great great great great grand kids will catch trout there one day.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

below me said:


> don't worry - in another century or so there will be water back underneath the boardwalk that used to be our pier. sand island migrates back and forth between the light house and dauphin island. i don't remember how often but it's hundreds of years, not decades. maybe your great great great great great great great grand kids will catch trout there one day.


yea i have heard it jst goes through its cycles.. i remember catching kings in the fall from the T growing up and looking out to sand island and it jst looked miles away..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderpounder28 said:


> a pier with those big lights on the water would draw more big specs than you could ever imagine!!!


Exactly, so my spot at Katrina Cut would be useless!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Exactly, so my spot at Katrina Cut would be useless!


 buddy i have fished there for over 25 years those fish arent goin anywhere.. as long as the current and bait stays there that west end will always hold those gator trout. current+structure (rocks)+bait=big trout it will always be that way.. east end is also = ly as good.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderpounder28 said:


> buddy i have fished there for over 25 years those fish arent goin anywhere.. as long as the current and bait stays there that west end will always hold those gator trout. current+structure (rocks)+bait=big trout it will always be that way.. east end is also = ly as good.


True. I can't wait for March.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

flounder will start trickling in around the gulf side of the island around that time... caught alot of sheephead on the east end jetties recently


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderpounder28 said:


> flounder will start trickling in around the gulf side of the island around that time... caught alot of sheephead on the east end jetties recently


We need to fish together sometime. I live in Mobile and have a boat as well.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We need to fish together sometime. I live in Mobile and have a boat as well.


got room for a third? i'm in mobile, too


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> We need to fish together sometime. I live in Mobile and have a boat as well.


I have a key west, yea lets do it


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

below me said:


> got room for a third? i'm in mobile, too


I have a 21 so in mine we do. It will all heat up next month.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet. ready when yall are. i have not been fishing in too long.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

+ 1 those fish are still out there, just scattered around on either side of "Pelican Spit" on the gulf side and Pelican Bay side including that little cove in your picture ;-)

Specks, flounder, redfish, drum, whiting, ground mullet, white trout, croaker and even spanisj mackerel are there at times :thumbup:
I've just had to adjust my tactics from pier fishing to wade and shore fishing and use a snow sled instead of a pier cart to get my 'stuff' out there.

Anyway, we hope (and pray) that the DIPier will be released from its sandy tomb in the near future (8-10 years by my estimation). :shifty:
For old times sake here's a link to a thread series about what took place to get this old pier landlocked in the first place.
http://www.acfafish.com/cms/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1868


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> + 1 those fish are still out there, just scattered around on either side of "Pelican Spit" on the gulf side and Pelican Bay side including that little cove in your picture ;-)
> 
> Specks, flounder, redfish, drum, whiting, ground mullet, white trout, croaker and even spanisj mackerel are there at times :thumbup:
> I've just had to adjust my tactics from pier fishing to wade and shore fishing and use a snow sled instead of a pier cart to get my 'stuff' out there.
> ...


 good stuff man, thankis for sharing


----------

